# Ocean Reef Yacht Club - bahamas



## Zac495 (Apr 23, 2007)

We're looking at a 2 bedroom every year for 2000 - maintenance 375 (something like that). Sounds great.:whoopie: 

Any thoughts?

We realize it's not on the beach, but we're pool people anyway. what matters to us is a nice view, a nice pool, and a comfortable room. Pool bar is nice, but not necessary.

Bahamas is our thought as it's easy to get there from the east coast - less expensive than other islands (we already own Marriott ARuba - costly enough).

It floats 1 - 50, but the saleswoman says the easy times to get are the summer weeks (and that's all we'd want).

thoughts?


----------



## Aldo (Apr 23, 2007)

This one is in Freeport, right?

Ever been to Freeport?


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aldo said:


> This one is in Freeport, right?
> 
> Ever been to Freeport?



no. why? Is there a problem there?


----------



## deabic (Apr 24, 2007)

I believe summer weeks would be harder to reserve...kids are out of school.  I'm sure that resort is in Freeport.  Where do you believe it is?


----------



## gjaques (Apr 25, 2007)

We stayed at Ocean Reef Yacht Club probably five years ago on an RCI trade.  Ir was fine and we liked the two levels of the 2 bedroom unit we stayed in.  The pool and pool bar were nice.  Directly behind our unit was the marina.  Yes it is in Freeport.
Greg


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 26, 2007)

deabic said:


> I believe summer weeks would be harder to reserve...kids are out of school.  I'm sure that resort is in Freeport.  Where do you believe it is?



I'm hoping that if I call one year exactly ahead of time I'll get one. If not, then I'll and  

BUt I'm going to have a positive attitude and figure if I don't, I can rent it. Or maybe travel there on the week I get - and take a couple days off.

Going to think positive!:whoopie:


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 29, 2007)

What are the restaurants like in Freeport?


----------



## Anne S (Apr 29, 2007)

If you are going to use it yourself and don't care that it is not on the beach then you have no problem. However, if you plan to rent or exchange it might be a problem. I myself would not exchange into a resort in the Caribbean or the Bahamas that is a mile from the beach, and I certainly would not rent one unless the asking price was very, very low. In addition, if you can only travel in the summer, you would be better off buying a fixed week. Of course this is only my own opinion, based on my own experience. We also basically travel in the summer months because my husband is a teacher. We bought fixed weeks in Aruba because we wanted to be sure that we'd have the same week and unit every year. We also depend on FF miles on getting us there, which is another reason why a fixed week makes sense--you know your dates and can jump on those FF seats when they become available 330 days out.


----------



## Aldo (May 1, 2007)

I just don't care for Freeport, or Grand Bahama, is all.  The development is ugly American suburban sprawl.  Nothing exotic or unique about it.  You might as well just go to Florida.


----------



## Zac495 (May 1, 2007)

Aldo said:


> I just don't care for Freeport, or Grand Bahama, is all.  The development is ugly American suburban sprawl.  Nothing exotic or unique about it.  You might as well just go to Florida.



Thank you. The timeshare resale company we bought it from never received our fax, so it's not really purchased. I guess there was a reason that the fax got lost, huh?


----------



## Judy999 (May 1, 2007)

*Freeport*

Ellen - I heard from family members that there is nothing to do in Freeport and that it can be boring.  

I would say:  it does not hurt for you to do some more research !!  

Many Happy Travels.

Judy


----------



## Carol C (May 6, 2007)

Aldo said:


> I just don't care for Freeport, or Grand Bahama, is all.  The development is ugly American suburban sprawl.  Nothing exotic or unique about it.  You might as well just go to Florida.



I don't know what Bahamian island you were on...are you sure it wasn't Nassau you visited? Grand Bahama has the largest spread of greenspace of just about any island I've visited in those parts. As for ugly American suburban sprawl, I've lived in ugly American suburbs and see nothing in common with Grand Bahama Island. Are you sure you're not mixing up your islands?


----------



## Zac495 (May 7, 2007)

Judy999 said:


> Ellen - I heard from family members that there is nothing to do in Freeport and that it can be boring.
> 
> I would say:  it does not hurt for you to do some more research !!
> 
> ...




Thanks! I didn't buy it! Decided on Hilton points. They should get me there if I want to go (I hope)


----------



## gannab (May 19, 2007)

*ocean reef yacht club - Freeport*

We just returned 2 weeks ago from the ocean reef.... we had a 1 bedroom....very good as far as the kitchen goes, reg. lg refrig. stove, micro wnoghave and coffee maker.  enought for 4 people.  had a small bathroom w/toilet and a jazzui bath was in the bedroom....had a king size bed with end tables but no bureaus at all.  3/4 of the closet was to hang clothes the other part had a few shelves for other things....it was very pretty with wicker furniture for the living room which was soooo uncomfortable and the tv only in living room was very very small but got lots of channels....it was very impressive when we walked in but found out a few hours later the floors which were while tile were filthy .... everyone there said the same thing....no maid service unless you pay extra but extra sheets in the closet...the bed had no box spring at all....the resturant was very good and the drinks were $8.00 .... a little pricey...the pool was great  and all of the yachts are right there and the owners share the resort facilities....they had a board with daily activities but not one day was there anything to do as it looked like most of the people left the resort for the day....it is way off the beaten path and Hurricane Katrina really destroyed most of freeport so was a rest week for us...we went to the straw market one day but nothing else to do...we took the bus into town right at the front gate of the resort.  we knew it was out by itself but was very disappointed that they had nothing to do there so we read and did the pool thing all week.  they took you to the grocery store one morning and that was it....would I go back, prob. not, no place for kids to be as nothing at all for them to do or for us either....the staff was nice accept for being pushy when we first got there about the timeshare offer....definately for us elders to just hang out at...not at all for kids or younger couples....hope this helps...any other questions feel free to ask..   judy from ct.


----------

